# Solved: CPU overheating with no load.



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

Recently, my CPU seems to overheat even when idle. It has adequate cooling, and before I had this problem, idled at about 45 degrees or more. It suddenly started overheating, to temperatures up to 93. I've never mucked with any settings that I can remember. Here are my specs. Power supply: AmacroX 550Watt. CPU: AMD 9500 Phenom, Quad core. Ram: 2GB, Kingston. Video Card: MSI Nvida 9800GTX+ PCI-E The CPU is not overclocked. I've resetted CMOS as well.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

check that the heat sink is properly seated


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

Checked twice, removed and put new thermal paste on just to be on the safe side, about 2 days ago.


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

A smear only I hope, not a thermal blanket. Just as a matter of interest, in Task manager what does your CPU do at idle % that is, and how much memory is being used? Those CPU's do run hot I hear. Personally I use Arctic silver as other pads and products don't work as well. AMDs have always run hot, my Bartons were red hot, but it does make you think cooler. I use a credit card to smear a very thin coat, you are filling the gaps in two near polished surfaces, so not much to fill. Check that the heatsink fins are clear, take off the fan and clean the fins. Malware could be the problem as well, a rogue process.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

may be a fan problem. Have u checked the RPM ??


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

Fan has ALWAYS been at 1000RPM. It may be slow, but it's always been fine at that RPM until now. As I said before, idled around 45 before these problems. A smear, yes. Task manager. 1-10% at times. Usually about 2. I've tried to increase fan RPM but epically failed.
I've also reformatted about 3 times.


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

1000rpm is very slow, and with a graphics card in the box as well ,heat build up may be the problem . Do you have a case fan? How have you tried to change the fan speed? What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm using a http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=prodcpusupport&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1351

I've tried without the GPU in the box as well. It still overheats. The graphics card is idle on about 45+ last time I checked. I even tried the side off with a portable heater/cool fan blowing into the case. Nope.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

when the cpu heat increases, the fan speed should also increase. If the fan is fixed at around 1000 RPM then there may be a fan problem.


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

It does increase on the occasion, up to 1200, for a few seconds...
You can hear the difference.
But even if I set it to start increasing speed at a temperature, it doesn't do anything.
Even so, it never overheated with 1000rpm in the past...but that does worry me.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

are u facing any problems with your computer when temp moving to 93 ?? and what software are you using to diagonise the temp ??


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this the, in box Cooler fan set up? What I am getting at I guess is does it have 3 or 4 pins/wires on the fan. Did you remove the fan to see if the fins are clear, mine clog up with crap on a regular basis. "Funny that," being on all the time it must suck some air thru, OMG my lungs are in the same room. Have you tried CPUID or Speedfan as a PR adjuster


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

I've blown everything out with a air compressor as well. Without damaging it.
It's a 4pin. I've tried Speedfan with no luck.
And when it hits 93, it seems to bluescreen. Not all the time, though, I guess. Since I haven't been monitoring it all the time.


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

From a manual, have you seen?
There are two items in the BIOS Setup (H/W Monitor):
1.CPU Smart Fan Temperature, which is used to set CPU Smart FAN target temperature value;
2.CPU Temperature Tolerance, which is used to set tolerance of target temperature value.

You can select a fan tolerance value here for the specific range for the Smart CPU FAN items. If the current temperatures of the CPU reach to the maximum threshold (the temperatures set in CPU Smart Fan Temperature plus the tolerance values you set in CPU Temperature Tolerance), the fans will speed up for cooling down.
On the contrary if the current temperatures reach to the minimum threshold (the set temperature minus the tolerance values), the fans will slow down to keep the temperature stable. maybe


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

I've set it for CPU Smart Fan Temperature. 40, 50, 60, 70. Tried all settings.

There is no such thing as Tolerance in my BIOS.

Using the setting for the smart fan, does nothing.


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

I found this in an MSI forum with your board http://forum.msi.com.tw/index.php?topic=117187.0 . It looks like the Fan-regulating-transistor is probably burned out, you may like to read and comment


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry for the idiotic reply, but what is RMA?
And that does seem like my problem, thanks.
After my PSU comes back from warranty, i'll stick the mb for warranty.


----------



## chrome57 (Apr 10, 2008)

Returned Material Authorization/ Warranty


----------



## MDenver (Mar 4, 2009)

Touch your heat sink, if it's not burning hot, then it's not properly cooling.

Make sure you check the temperature in your bios for comparison.

You're not confusing fahrenheit with celsius?

How is the temperature of north bridge? Also much hotter than normal?

Sensor could be stuck or failing too, not uncommon.


----------



## Zoss (Oct 16, 2008)

It's burning hot.
I've checked the temperature, although touch isn't a very accurate sense.

I know the difference betweek F and C. I hate the imperial system. I don't know the normal temperature for the north bridge for my motherboard.

I'm thinking that the mb is just totally faulty.


----------



## @nkit (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Zoss,
If your M/B is in warranty try to have a talk with MSI customer support, if they have any, i hope they should have one.
They will surely guide to find out the solution, without damaging the warranty if its still there.


----------

